
Knuth's 2018 Christmas Lecture: Dancing Links - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9OcDYfHqOk
======
johnsonjo
In Fall of 2017 I was still in school and had to write a sudoku solver in one
of my CS classes. I ended up using dancing links to solve my sudoku problems.
My implementation was in JavaScript and it could find solutions for sudoku
problems very quickly. The paper I read on dancing links ended up being my
favorite academic paper I read in 2017 (honestly probably one of the only ones
I read that year.) I wrote about that in this thread [1].

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16036588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16036588)

